# Where is the snow Connecticut????



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

Where the heck is it?

I hope they didnt bomb another one.

One place said 1.5"
one said 3-5"
one said maybe up to 10"

This is getting old..............


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Danbury/Waterbury is at about 16". I have about 8-9" here in Bristol/Burlington


----------



## cpmi (Dec 18, 2010)

The valley (ansonia,derby,shelton,seymour) at around 6 inches-Thumbs Up


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

cpmi;1187350 said:


> The valley (ansonia,derby,shelton,seymour) at around 6 inches-Thumbs Up


Wow that is it? What a weird storm. 11" in Bristol, Terryville, Plainville Just north of you.


----------



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

we got 13 in wolcott waterbury 11.5


----------

